# Changes (Airborne/Combats)



## Travis Silcox (30 Nov 2000)

Hello, 

let me introduce myself as this is the first time i have posted onto this board.  My name is Travis Silcox and i live in British Columbia, I have been in Army Cadets for over a year, and right now am in the process of joining the reserves (just waiting for backround check to be finished), I already have my QL2 and Battleschool spots reserved and if all gos to plan, i should have them finished by next year(Man, from what i hear from the others Battleschool if freak‘in me out man). 

== The Subject == 

We all know that the Canadian Goverment disbanded the Canadian Airborne Regiment (CAR). Ever sense then, morale has dropped due to the fact we have really no (stand out)special operations regiment (aside from JTF of course). I believe that Canada should offer some kind of "Commando" course where soldiers can volunteer for the course, this course would teach in it - Expansion of weapons (H&K MP5/Russian AK47 etc.), CQC (and i mean self-defense, NOT karate or tae kwan do) Physical Training etc. This would motivate soldiers(inflate ego), boost morale and effect the other soldiers he works with. 

Note: Stockwell Day addressed the CAR issue on page 18 on his defense policy

Second, Whats the deal with these new combats that were getting, has 1 PPCLI finished trialing it?

Thanks (feel free to correct me)
Travis Silcox


----------



## RCA (1 Dec 2000)

Oh please be another gunner, there is so few of us now....
In answer to your question, the problem is that we don‘t do enough training now to reach p[rofessional standard and that is what is requred now before we go for the thrills. By the way there are still jump courses (mind you few and far between) for all you fun seekers.
  My understanding is that the new paint-by-numbers combat will start being issued shortly withnthe reserves getting them in the next two yrs.


----------



## Mud Crawler (1 Dec 2000)

My friend will probably be in the reserves by january and he‘ll get the new combat dress.Feels like the Reg Forces will be last to get it.By the way, can i join the PPCLI even if i speak french as first language?


----------



## Mud Crawler (1 Dec 2000)

P.S.:What‘s that battleschool thing?What‘s it supposed to be like?


----------



## RCA (1 Dec 2000)

The Battleschool‘s (1 per inf/armd regiment and the RCA) were almagamated in 1997 are now the Area Training Centers where all QL3 trg takes place and most of them conduct reserve summer trg as well. As far as I know they are WATC in Wainwright with the Arty Det in Shilo, LFCA in Meaford, SQFT in Val Cartier (I think) and LFAA in Gagetown. 
  Mud - if you want to be in the PPCLI let CFRC know and don‘t let them bullshit you into joining something you don‘t want to. t‘sa up to you.


----------



## Travis Silcox (2 Dec 2000)

RCA - sorry man, i wanna be an infantryman =\ 
what are gunners?

from what i‘ve heard, Battleschool is a Infantry occupational training ground (i‘m going to wainright, alberta), basically, it teachs infantrymen to use the C6-7-8-9 (do they teach the C8?), in addition they teach you how to use the browning pistol and rocket launcher. Advanced field craft, entering buildings, Leadership, heliborne stuff etc.  and a whole bunch of other cool stuff =) 

i‘m really worried about it, you see, i‘m not.. ehh... academically inclined, so i hope I understand what there telling me =\ 

Mud Crawler - sweet! what regiment is he going to?

take care
travis silcox


----------



## GPMG (2 Dec 2000)

The C8 is not taught on the reserve infantry course. It isn‘t very different than the C7 in terms of the handling of the weapon anyway. 

Pistol, helo ops, and FIBUA (entering buildings) will not be taught either. Pistols are rarely issued anymore except to officers and SNCOs while overseas I believe. They used to be issued to C6 and Carl G gunners, but that practice has stopped in the reserves.

Helo ops is also rare, so if you are lucky enough to have helicopters on your exercises in the future, your unit will give you the necessary training. 

FIBUA is also advance training that you will get with your unit, after Infantry school.

If I am not mistaken, most QL3s are being shortened for two weeks by removing the C6 and 84mm Carl G portions from the curriculum, as well as some field time. I know this is what they are doing in LFCA, don‘t know about elsewhere.


----------



## Mud Crawler (2 Dec 2000)

I‘m taking the officer course so i guess im gettin the pistol training.The C8 is basically a barrel-shortened, stereoscopic-butt m-16.Handles quite the same, nothing different from C7.Do the officer classes have QL#?i mean like squad tactics, company tactics?


----------



## Mud Crawler (2 Dec 2000)

My firends goin in the Van Doos reserve.
Should i mention that i wanna be in the PPCLI at my interviews?


----------



## Travis Silcox (2 Dec 2000)

No C6 training?

AGGHHH 

man, I wanted to be a section C6er, I got the size for it any everything =\ 

I know my regiment does helicopter stuff (that‘s what the recruiter told me anyways), and they also do alot of urban warfare stuff, so i guess i‘ll just sorta get taught along the way.

not teaching the C6 is rather upsetting to me, do you know if the base in Wainright (alberta) teachs the C6?

what about CQC? 

--

Mud Crawler - yeah man, you should get PPCLI, just keep telling them that, don‘t let them give you to anyone else, because other regiments will want you.

Thanks (especially CPMG)
Travis Silcox


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Dec 2000)

The Calgary Highlanders had a helicopter exercise a couple of years ago; the Gryphons were quite fun to ride in.  And of course we know that recruiters never lie!

If you don‘t get to handle the C6 on your basic, there is always the Machine Gunners course which you can take (correct me if I‘m wrong anyone) once you‘ve completed your QL3.  I‘m sure they will keep you quite busy on your basic training anyhow, with everything else they need to teach you, from how to wash your feet to military law to cleaning your C7.

I hope you had the good sense to join a Scottish or Highland regiment out there; you‘ve got two good ones to choose from.


----------



## Mud Crawler (3 Dec 2000)

hey travis, you could always use the c9.Its the m249, 200 5.56mm*45mm machigun.its cool, lighter, got a sligtly smaller range and you could still lay some bitch ass tangos down with it!

Alright, i‘ll do that.Like everytime they talk about another regiment than PPCLI ill let them who i wanna be with.With the Van Doos i‘d still do alot of chopper, but i get the impression the van doos do less training with other regiments and get less money from DND, am i right or wrong?


----------



## Travis Silcox (4 Dec 2000)

Well, ever sense canada screwed over the Canadian Airborne Regiment, they better be giving money out to the van doos, i‘m pretty sure alot of money is going to PPCLI to keep CFB Edmenton going. 

yeah, i had the option of Seaforth, but i‘m going into the Westies (royal westminster regiment), I was a cadet for them and i have friends who are in as well (plus my English teacher is a soldier for them, he‘s a good guy).


----------



## GPMG (6 Dec 2000)

The C6 is a platoon support weapon. The C9 is the LMG that is carried within a section. 
Don‘t worry though, the C6 handling drills in the light role are also very similar to that of the C9. Although you will likely not get to learn, or fire the C6 during your QL3, you will undoubtedly have the opportunity to learn the handling drills for the weapon while undergoing MLOC training and testing with your unit. (Please don‘t tell me it stands for Minimum Level of Competency)

As Mr. Dorosh had stated, you may also request a QL4 machine gun course with your unit, where you will learn everything you need to know about the C6 in both the light and the sustained fire role.

CQC - I assume you are speaking about unarmed combat. It is also not taught on reserve QL2/3 courses; however I believe it is still taught in the reg force. You may get some instruction in it with your unit at some point. 

MudCrawler - I don‘t believe Officer training has equivalent QL levels. As far as I know, it is divided into Phase training instead.


----------



## Mud Crawler (6 Dec 2000)

hey GPMG, does MLOC stand for minimum level of competency?just kidding pal.Thx for info.What are the QL classes? Are there still those classes like elite marksman and stuff where u learn the c7, sniper rifles, combat diving, jungle warfare, arctic warfare.I found the word, specialization classes, thats it.thx in advance


----------



## RCA (7 Dec 2000)

QLs are the MOC trg crses for NCMs (both Reg and Res_

QL2=Recruit Trg
QL3=your basic MOC trg ie become a gunner, infanteer, tanker etc )
QL4=adv trades trg ie Dvivers, Machine gunners, Motorman, Arty Techs etc.
QL5 are Reg F crse
QL6A=qual you for Sgts ie Section Comd, Detachment Comd, Crew Comd
QL6B qual you for WO ie Plt WO, TSM etc
QL7 qual for MWO

for officers it is either phase trg (Reg and Res) or MITCP (Res only and tend to be short duration summer crses) where you progress from almost recruit trg up through various levels of trg similar to QL crseto qual you for each rank/posn next above you.


----------



## Mud Crawler (27 Dec 2000)

Thanks RCA.


----------



## the patriot (30 Dec 2000)

Hello Travis,

The Airborne capability still exists. Things have gone back to the pre-1968 days where each reg force Light Infantry Battallion had a company with a "para" tasking.  This is our current situation today.

-the patriot-


----------

